# Review of EET class



## MoPE (Apr 13, 2015)

I've been meaning to get around to posting a review of EET. I finally found the time to join EngineeringBoards.com and would like to add my experience with EET (http://www.eet-california.com/). I live in California that requires a PE candidate to pass Surveying, Seismic and the 8 hours exam to become a Professional Civil Engineer. Last December I received the news that I passed my last section of the exam (Civil 8 hours, Transportation pm). I have a bachelor’s degree in Architecture and have acquired more than 18 years of experience in the freeways and local streets construction inspection. I didn’t have much information about Seismic and very little knowledge about the five disciplines on the 8 hours section. I self-studied for the CA-Survey. Ahmed Ibrahim with EET helped me understand the concept of Seismic and how to use an effective strategy to do the exam that made me feel very confident to pass. I left the 8 hours to be the last part of the exam and took the EET webinar with Samir, Nazrul and Amir in Fall 2014. These three instructors along with Ahmed have excellent background of the materials they teach and have concentrated on what is expected on the exam. They provided many additional sessions as needed to solve problems and to answer any questions that we might have. Each session was recorded and I did go back to the recordings to listen and add notes that I felt very important. The materials (two binders) that they provide are arranged exactly to follow the syllabus of the NCEES and are more than enough for the entire exam. All you need is the NCEES reference material for the pm session, i.e. HCM, GDHS, Roadside Design Guide, MUTCD, etc, to add to what they provided. I recommend this school (live webinar or live class), especially to those who have been out of school for a while or do not have a Civil Engineering degree, like myself. 
Feel free to ask me any questions and good luck to all examinees


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 14, 2015)

Mo, welcome and thanks for the review.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 14, 2015)

I am very pleased with EET


----------



## andre (May 31, 2015)

I just found out a few days ago that I passed the exam with the Water/ Environmental depth.

I took the exam a few times and failed, took the School of PE course that was OK for the morning portion but was really weak for the afternoon. When I found out I failed again in Oct. I did't know what else to do, I obviously needed help. I found information about this class on this website, read all the reviews and decided to sign up for it. It was the best decision ever!

The class was great, teachers were amazing, and I was actually looking forward to the class every week. There was homework to turn it, lots of problems they provided, and at the end an 8-hr simulated exam.

Nazrul was the Water/Environmental instructor and he was amazing! He really took the time to explain all the concepts thoroughly and even had one-on-one sessions with people if needed.

I can't say enough about this class, I recommend it to anyone. You have to work hard, but the information they provide is all you need to pass.


----------



## ntachta (Jun 4, 2015)

[SIZE=11pt]Congratulation on Passing your PE.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I completely agree with you. I hope more people will benefit from EET's experience. [/SIZE]


----------

